#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Τακτοποίηση με Ν.4495/17 αυθαίρετης αλλαγής χρήσης ρυθμισμένου χώρου με τον Ν.3843/10

## etsafos

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα σας,


γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα τακτοποίησης με το Ν. 4495/17 αυθαίρετης αλλαγής χρήσης από ρυθμισμένο (με Ν.3843/10) χώρο κατοικίας (με βάση την άδεια ήταν πιλοτή) σε χώρο γραφείων (επιτρέπεται από τις χρήσεις γης του Ο.Τ.). Θεωρούμε οτι η αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από κατοικία σε γραφεία έλαβε χώρα πριν την 28/07/2011.

Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί να μην γίνεται.
Προϋπόθεση είναι να έχει γίνει προ 28.07.2011.
Αν ισχύει όπως αναφέρεις, τότε γίνεται.

----------


## etsafos

Ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη! 

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους!

----------


## fateswarm

Να ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ σχετικό αν και διαφορετικό: 

Για υπόγειο χώρο που έχει ρυθμιστεί με τον 3843/10 σε κατάστημα, ζητείται εάν μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε κατοικία σήμερα σε περιοχή που επιτρέπεται αυτή η χρήση. Σημειώνεται ότι με τη ρύθμιση αυτή (του 3843) η οικοδομή έχει υπερβεί πλέον τον συντελεστή δόμησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορεί να έγινε η μετατροπή μετά τη δήλωση του Ν.3843/10 και προ της 28ης.07.2011, οπότε γίνεται δήλωση τακτοποίησης στον Ν.4495/17.
Αν δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο περίμενε την τροποποίηση του Ν.4495/17 που θα ρυθμίζει αυτό το θέμα το οποίο από αμέλεια ή ό,τι άλλο δεν το ρύθμιζε όπως ο Ν.4178/13.

----------


## fateswarm

Ευχαριστώ. Παρόμοια απάντηση πήρε και συνάδελφος από τοπική ΥΔΟΜ.

----------


## fateswarm

> Αν δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο περίμενε την τροποποίηση του Ν.4495/17 που θα ρυθμίζει αυτό το θέμα το οποίο από αμέλεια ή ό,τι άλλο δεν το ρύθμιζε όπως ο Ν.4178/13.


Θα υποθέσω ότι ο ν.4546/18 καλύπτει πλήρως το θέμα πλέον.

----------

